# Generac's advertised "Self-Test" cycle. What all is it testing?



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

I've had three Generac reps come give me quotes and a 24Kw standby setup. All three played up the unit's self-test feature where it starts itself up at a set interval, runs for a while, then shuts back down. Other than verifying that it will start and run, what other parameters does it test itself for?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I have one of those pesty generators because my first Generac lasted just 10 years.
No more if this one dies!
Once I found an orange led flashing.
This occurred in less than a year of owning it.
I hustle to the manual and find that the battery is where the flashing is coming from.
Now I know that battery is new so I get my meter and go look.
Nothing is wrong. The battery is at 13.4 volts.
I went back to the book.
Turns out the self test was demanding I reset it or call a repairman.
Well the pesty self test got me again.
Last week the power was off for 10 hours and the Generac was running.
I look, the green led is flashing.
I had just passed my neighbors house and their Generac was running and the Led was on solid.
Oh me! more problems.
Back to the manual.
The first read was that the generator was running but not supplying power.
Now I am thinking a bad board. Power is fine.
I read further: Generator running and supplying power.
Two different reads in the same manual.
Another ploy to get the repair people out.
If Generac says it is good, they are right, good for them and their repairers, and parts are only allowed to their dealers.
Oh, by the way. Craigslist had a 25 KW generator listed in NC for $5500. with 2.5 hours on it. No ATS. winston-salem for sale "generator" - craigslist
Shows it is in Stuart Va.
Dig around and take a look. Maybe look here: PDGenerators.com in Georgia
Theirs costs more, but none of that pesty BS.
Going further: 10 Generac's in our neighborhood: three were troublesome from the beginning.
One is down for lack of parts as it is 12 years old.
It was bought at the same time my first one was bought.
Buyer beware!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

ToolLover, Thanks! I recall you had previously recommended in other threads the PDGenerators in Georgia and had checked them out a couple of months ago. Very nice setups. They surely made my final cut. I am interested if the Generac has an OBDII port of sorts that provides which parameters are outside of spec when doing its self-test. And if so, is it information available to the owner, or only available to the service tech through proprietary testing equipment/software?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

The port is for Generac service personnel only.
I have a friend that is a Generac service man. He is tight lipped when giving out info.
I have for some time wanted to call PDG and get further info on their Generators.
I did some research on the ATS and they seem to be basic units with a smidge of added LED's.
Once there was a snide company that built a nice generator with a Honda engine.
They had a good looking Generator and I got very close to buying until I found them not to be reliable.
If it were not for the BS that Generac installs on their generators. along with flaky support to the buyers
then they would be great, but from my experience....short lived!
There is a forum called Ziller Forum. It is for Generac info, check it out.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Ground Fault said:


> I've had three Generac reps come give me quotes and a 24Kw standby setup. All three played up the unit's self-test feature where it starts itself up at a set interval, runs for a while, then shuts back down. Other than verifying that it will start and run, what other parameters does it test itself for?


hey ground fault
you are better off with a cat or cummins gen set in the larger units.
better customer service.
just saying!
every one knows here what my fav brand is! lol!


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Open this website:





Smokstak® Antique Engine Community


Hit and miss engine collecting, restoring vintage engines, antique engine and tractor shows, old generator restoration.



www.smokstak.com




Scroll down to generators and click the section on Generac Sears generators.
Then read the horror stories posted there and the problems people have had.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

That's the other two that made the final cut Paul! I am going to research this decision even more.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

What I was drilling down to posting this thread is confirmation whether or not the self-test was a self-fix if possible: does it correct rpms if they are off? Does it correct for optimal frequency? Shouldn't we be to a point now that it should BlueTooth those parameters, and others, to you in real time?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea these days a gen set would be nice to at least have local wifi.
and full readouts on generator health during the event run.
as well as next oil change info..
that helps plan the oil change and service during a large outage.

for me I do my own service, and document everything!

look hard at the cat units.
most of the Iowa city's now use the cats for back up on city power..
as well as hospitals.
but we have a real good dealer / service center close .. they are with in 80 miles with several locations.
and 24/7 service plans.


----------



## JD2032R (Nov 11, 2020)

I just found this forum today while looking for small diesel standby generator forum, and I liked it, so I just joined.

I don't have much to contribute to the OP question, but I have just finished 3 months of researching generators, so I could make a more informed decision. Generac seems to have a huge presence in the market, and I know they have been very reliable for some owners. I think the service life depends a lot on routine maintenaance, but one thing jumped out at me, and probably for the OP of this thread. 

The periodic "test" run that they are programmed to do, only starts the engine, and runs it for the programmed time (5 minutes I believe), and shuts off. That test does NOT bring the engine up to normal operating temperature, and there are Y-tube videos of service techs and homeowners, reading the engine temp with an non-contact infrared thermometer. In one video, where outside temps were below freezing, the engine ran for 5 minutes and never got above 70 degrees. 

This is a problem for the engine. Condensation in the crankcase mixes with the oil, causing it to become milky. Water in the engine is a bad thing. So the tech recommends that owners turn their main breaker off, and let the gen start and power the house, for 15 or so minutes, 3 or 4 times a year. This would also prove to the owner that the generator not only starts, be makes power, and the transfer switch operates and delivers that power to the house. 

If I had settled on a propane gen (I almost did) instead of diesel, this is what I would be doing.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup you are better of with out a test if it is not going to get the moisture out of the crank case!
i am just not sold on the generac...
way too much money for the troubles folks get with them...
I will stick with honda for the small gens and Cat for the BIG gens.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Quote JD2532R "This is a problem for the engine. Condensation in the crankcase mixes with the oil, causing it to become milky. Water in the engine is a bad thing. So the tech recommends that owners turn their main breaker off, and let the gen start and power the house, for 15 or so minutes, 3 or 4 times a year. This would also prove to the owner that the generator not only starts, be makes power, and the transfer switch operates and delivers that power to the house."

I owned a 14 KW Generac for just over 10 years before it failed due to electronics problems.
I changed the oil myself and never saw any signs if milky oil. Sorry, but your analysis just does not hold true for me.


----------



## JD2032R (Nov 11, 2020)

Well that's wonderful that you haven't had the problem, but it's not my diagnosis. It's actually a pretty common problem.
Generac milky oil


----------

